# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Dụng cụ cắt Châu Âu, Uy tín, chất lượng.

## vanlinhtbitt

Chào tất cả anh chị em CNCpro.

Mình là Linh bên công ty Anmi.

Bên mình chuyên cung cấp các loại dụng cụ cắt: Khoan, phay, taro, ... , Các sản phẩm của Châu Âu gồm các nhà sản xuất đã có tên tuổi: Guhring - Đức, Dormer - Anh, Pramet - Cộng hòa Séc.

Thứ 2 là các loại phụ kiện máy CNC, máy EDM: Dây đồng cho máy cắt dây - EDM tools (Malaysia) - Chất lượng tương đương Hitachi của Nhật mà giá thành thì rẻ hơn rất nhiều. Tiếp đó là các phụ kiện máy phay, tiện mài: Mâm cặp, ê-tô, đồ gá...

Thứ 3 là dịch vụ mài, phủ dụng cụ cắt nhanh chóng, chính xác, giá cạnh tranh.

Website: anmitools.com

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
 Mobile: 096 1102 196 (Zalo).
 Mail: sales08@anmitools.com (vanlinh1423.h2@gmail.com)
 Skype: vanlinh9191

 Mình tên Linh. Mọi người có anh em bạn bè nào giới thiệu mua hàng bên mình, mình cũng có quà hậu tạ ạ  :Big Grin: 

 Cảm ơn mọi người đã đọc bài viết  :Smile:

----------

